
Ask HN: Which analytics solution do I use? - thr0waw4y
I have a client that has three yoga and spin studios. We have built out a .NET web application for them that allows for users to book bikes, buy packages, etc. The system also has a backend for staff and the management to manage the business. The data is all stored in a MySQL database. We are looking for an analytics solution that allows for us to gain business insights about our historical data in the db as well as give us real-time monitoring of certain metrics as well.<p>The solution we are looking for should be more about drawing actionable insights and less about fiddling with a BI tool.<p>What are your suggestions? Ability to integrate social media and data from MindBody API a bonus
======
krmmalik
I looked for ages a d ages and compared many tools. In the end, me and many
colleagues and peers agreed Microsoft Power BI is currently one of the best
offerings out there when evaluated from a price/value/feature perspective.
It's about as good as Tableau (considered the industry leader), better
generally more powerful than most web based solutions and best of all, free.

It's worth watching some videos on YouTube about it.

------
mashagrin
Check out Slemma. You can connect directly to your MySQL database and build
dashboards that you can schedule to refresh each minute. The tool allows to
aggregate, pivot data and calculate new fields, so that you and your less
tech-savvy teammates can find insights easily. You can also share findings
across the team in different ways.

------
gesman
Splunk.

100% fully featured and 100% free for data volume that is 500MB/day or less.

Infinitely scalable, manageable and supportable.

But then I am biased :)

------
ajones
Depending on the technical abilities of the person using the solution, I would
recommend one of the below two systems:

\- Chartio: A good tool for someone who isn't very technical to discover
insights. Drag-and-drop interface.

\- Periscope: A good tool for someone who is able to write SQL to build
visualizations from their queries.

------
debacle
What's your price point? What's their annual revenue? How many customers are
we talking here?

~~~
thr0waw4y
Don't want to limit by price at this time. Revenues in low millions, several
thousand customers.

~~~
debacle
Easy suggestions are Tableau or Splunk. You'd probably be able to ride Splunk
for free (unless you had zounds of data), and Tableau is cheap (but not
realtime).

------
tixocloud
Since you mentioned that you don't want to be limited by price, Tableau is a
tool that has been really great for analyzing data. The slice and dice
capabilities allow you to truly explore your data.

------
jtfairbank
Checkout [https://segment.com](https://segment.com). They are super duper easy
to send the data to, and have a ton of integrations.

------
cabbeer
setting up dashboards on google analytics is pretty simple and might fit your
needs without an additional service. You can also download existing dashboards
from
[https://www.google.com/analytics/gallery/#landing/start/](https://www.google.com/analytics/gallery/#landing/start/)

